# Modification costs



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm looking to fit some uprated/lowering springs to my car.

I just wanted to see how much people have had to pay on top of there insurance premium to have this sort of mod?

I'm with Admiral.

I will obviously ring them up today and ask.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You will need to speak to Admiral mate. 

Lowering springs will range from totally unacceptable, to acceptable subject to premium loading, to acceptable at normal terms, all depending on who someone is insured with. You won't be able to get a benchmark as the answer depends entirely on your own insurers and your own circumstances.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thought that maybe the case!

Thanks Shiny.

Just out of interest one sort of things do they base it on?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Ahh, just spoken to admiral and it was £25 to add to my policy. I can deal with that!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Purely on their underwriting criteria.

The majority of mainstream insurers just don't like modifications at all, so they just say they are unacceptable.

Some will accept certain modifications, again it depends on how they view them. 

There are physical and moral hazards to be considered. As an example, expensive alloy wheels present a physical risk, as there is an increase risk of theft and, if an accident occurs, the claim could prove more expensive if the wheels are damaged (depending if the insurers are actually covering the wheels or just on an OEM replacement basis).

Moral hazard is more difficult to rate. A brake upgrade could be argued that it presents a safer car as it can stop better, but insurers will see this as a moral hazard on the basis that the manufacturer has made brakes that pass all safety standards and are suitable for the car, therefore the only reason someone would want to fit uprated brakes is so that they can stop quicker, which means they are braking later or driving faster, therefore a higher risk.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> Ahh, just spoken to admiral and it was £25 to add to my policy. I can deal with that!


Result :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry to hijack the thread......

Shiny,

What about changing Alloy wheels on a car that already comes with Alloys as standard?

for example, I have a SEAT Leon 1.4TSi Sport with standard 17" alloys

Alloys from the VAG range fitted to other marques - VW/AUDI, also fit on my LEON, for example, I could put a set of 18" Alloys off an Audi TTRS on mine

If a car already comes with Alloys as standard, can you change them without any extra 'risk' being perceived by the insurer?

In the same vein, If I was to have my stock 17" alloys refurbished & have the colour changed - to anthracite or black (instead of stock silver) would this be deemed a modification?
Or is this deemed inconsequential as the alloys come with the car anyway......

cheers


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The question on the proposal form is normally along the lines of "has your vehicle been altered or modified from the manufacturer's standard specification?". If your car never left the factory/dealer with them, then it they need to be disclosed.

I have changed my 5 spoke ATR alloys to CTR 6 spoke wheels, same size/width etc, slightly different ET but that makes them sit better. I disclosed this as my car came with ATR alloys, not CTR ones, so it is a modification. When i had my ATR alloys, i also disclosed that they had been refurbed in shadow chrome, as it was not how they left the factory. The rest is disclosed too, from a lightened fly wheel to engine dress up bits, full exhaust to Jazz washer jets and brakes to shiny door sills.

On my Civic, i have disclosed that i have fitted my old ATR gearknob, wind deflectors and also that i colour coded the chrome that was on the front grill. The Civic Insurers were initially a bit funny about the colour coding on the grill!

The best advice is to not take any chances with insurance. You pay a lot of money for it and should something happen, you want the payment process to be smooth as possible. You don't really want to be potentially arguing over painted wheels and holding up getting your car fixed if all it would have taken was a phone call to the insurers to ask them to note it on their records.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread......
> 
> Shiny,
> 
> ...


Shiny definitely is the voice of experience here, i do remember seeing folk saying that alloys of the same dimensions were unlikely to incur extra costs.
However, that does not account for differences in replacement value, and finish.

I would guess that differences in offset, diameter, width could see premiums rise, as there could be changes in ride height, handling, turning circle, and speedo read outs etc.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im with admiral and on my octavia, i have lowering springs and I had to declare the optional extra wheels :/ but cost about £25 extra. If i have an accident they replace the wheels though just put it back to standard which really defeats the object.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

To get like for like replacement on modified parts you really need to seek specialist modified car insurance and see what their replacement terms are. 

The premiums paid for modifications on normal car insurance represent the increased moral hazard and, on the physical risk, the increased theft risk and not necessarily the potential payout cost.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

heres one id be interested to see the reply. all modifications are removeable. like you said you declared engine bay dressing. engine bay dressing wont make one bit of difference to if a car will be any higher a risk to be stolen or make it faster. 

a satnav on the windscreen is removeable, but also doesnt come standard from the factory. now that wont make the car any faster , it may make the car a higher risk of being broken into if its left inside unattended. is this a modification to be declared? what about the packs of sweets , cd's and maybe maps you keep in the glove box. they never came standard from the factory either. it can get a bit stupid. 

some cars come from the factory stating recommended fuel octane use 95ron. if you use v power nitro or any higher octane fuel , maybe even the octane boosters off the shelve , they all could be deemed as modifications.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Changing nuts, bolts, hoses etc and spraying rocker covers, spark plug covers, battery and radiator ties etc is modifying my car. There is a change to the moral hazard, also a potential change to the physical hazard as the bolts may be insufficient or the paint could ignite at high temperatures. May seem far fetched, but i there are loads of insurers that will refuse to insure me on what i have done to the engine bay.

Putting a packet a sweets in the glovebox is not modifying the car. I don't think i really need to expand on that. If anyone is genuinely concerned about it then my advice would be to disclose everything including the packet of sweets rather choose than not disclose changes to the car's components because they didn't think it mattered.

I think with fuel the manufacturer normally states a minimum recommendation. Mine is recommended to run on 98+ by Honda although the minimum on the petrol cap is 95.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

in all seriousness. what would the sat nav be classed as? as this is on the car windscreen most of the time, which is in your direct vision. it probably comes under in car entertainment so like the stereo , would need declared surely. thats a strange one. the amount of people that must use satnavs these days must be high. 
i know your just like the rest of us on here so no hard feelings.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A sat nav is an accessory and not really modifying your car, a bit like an air freshener. If your car came with a built in sat nav and you took it out to instal a double din pioneer DVD with sat nav, then yes you have modified it from the standard specification.

Lol, no hard feelings, i kind of see where you are coming from, but it is all about common sense really. If ever in doubt with insurance, err on the side of caution.


----------

